# Grass Tree Flower Spikes are suppose to rise vertically



## Bretrick (Oct 12, 2022)

Vertical Flower Spike



This one liked to buck the norm


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 12, 2022)

The Grass Tree Flower Spike that "Bucked the Norm" is in flower now








Close up of flowers


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> The Grass Tree Flower Spike that "Bucked the Norm" is in flower now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so weird! I've never seen this before.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 12, 2022)

And I have never seen a grass tree flower spike plant!  So very different!


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's so weird! I've never seen this before.


Grass Trees, they used to be called Black Boys, are found all over Australia.
There are 28 varieties, this one is Xanthorrhoea Preissii. (all 3 photos mine)



Grass Trees are very slow growers, ranging from 8mm (1/32") to 60mm (2 1/4") a year depending on conditions.
Some live to be 600 years old.
These ones pictured would be at least 200 - 300 years old.



The Flower spikes can be up to 4 metres - (13 feet) tall and have 1000 individual flowers.




https://turfmate.com.au/a-closer-look-at-grass-trees/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Grass Trees, they used to be called Black Boys, are found all over Australia.
> There are 28 varieties, this one is Xanthorrhoea Preissii. (all 3 photos mine)
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I should have known, Australia. They have all the exotic things. These are just fascinating! In a way, they're amusing but mostly beautiful. Thanks @Bretrick


----------

